# Traynor/yorkville coil cables or elbow



## prairietelecaster (Oct 25, 2006)

*Traynor/yorkville coil cables or ebow*

How are the traynor retro coil cables working for you, if you have one? Static, signal drop? My vox coil cable works fine. Fender white coil cable, meh! (l&m gift card needs spending. Hey maybe an ebow......).


----------



## Super 100 (Aug 6, 2010)

I bought a Traynor coil and it crapped out within a month. Stupidly I bought another one. Same thing. Get a lava coil or jump for the E-Bow.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I find the traynor coily cable to be too short at 20'. Since the cable coils up 20' is kinda like a 12' straight cable.
I went with a 30' Bullet Cable and so far so good. I've heard good things about Lava cables also.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

Why anyone would want a coiled cable, I'll never understand.. They're like velcro, they attach onto everything you don't want them to.

Yorkville (/Traynor) accessories are teh suck. Great PA speakers, but the stands and cables are all utter junk.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

For coily cables I recommend the Lava cable


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a lava (25') and a short bullet (10') for my spare bedroom.

the lava is fantastic. the bullet is nice too, but the coils are too big IMHO.makes it feel a lot bulkier. as well, the coating on the bullet is a bit stickier.

If Lava made 10' I'd have probably not purchased the bullet, though I am still happy with it.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Super 100 said:


> I bought a Traynor coil and it crapped out within a month. Stupidly I bought another one. Same thing. Get a lava coil or jump for the E-Bow.


Same for me, except for I never bought the second. Bought a Lava and never looked back.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

are the traynor ones the ones with the huge coils? I looekd at a coil cable at L&M once and i did not like it, whatever brand it i was I don't remember, but the coils were gigantic...


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

blam said:


> are the traynor ones the ones with the huge coils? I looekd at a coil cable at L&M once and i did not like it, whatever brand it i was I don't remember, but the coils were gigantic...


Yep. Bigger, heavier coils than Lava or Bullet.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I bought a Bullet as an act of nostalgia for those curly cords of my youth. It was actually pretty good though in ideal conditions the top end difference could be heard compared to a short length of Canare, but live it wasn't an issue. It eventually failed, somewhere along it's length there was a break. To be fair it worked great while it lasted. Went back to my Canares, Planet Waves, and Yorkville straight cords. Didn't even know about the Yorkville curly cords, thanks for the heads up.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I use a coily cable because I got tired of my Elixir cable always twisting up. I surprisingly don't have that issue with my Bullet cable. Plus it just looks cool...at least to me anyway.
I use Georgle L's for for my board though and an elixir from my board to my amp.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

Mooh said:


> I bought a Bullet as an act of nostalgia for those curly cords of my youth. It was actually pretty good though in ideal conditions* the top end difference could be heard compared to a short length of Canare*, but live it wasn't an issue. It eventually failed, somewhere along it's length there was a break. To be fair it worked great while it lasted. Went back to my Canares, Planet Waves, and Yorkville straight cords. Didn't even know about the Yorkville curly cords, thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I think Canares are higher capacitance so you loose some top end.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Player99 said:


> I think Canares are higher capacitance so you loose some top end.


 they are higher than most of the "boutique" cables. i think high 20s IIRC, same with Mogami, but I don't hear a difference between mogami and Planet waves which is low cap.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

blam said:


> they are higher than most of the "boutique" cables. i think high 20s IIRC, same with Mogami, but I don't hear a difference between mogami and Planet waves which is low cap.


Specs of Canares here: http://www.canare.com/ProductItemDisplay.aspx?productItemID=61

Nom. Cap. 49pF/ft which is double some cables. George L is 19pF/ft.

Curly cable I thought cut the high end so if they sound bright compared to Canares the Canares may not be desirable.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

oh wow. i was way off the mark. lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

blam said:


> oh wow. i was way off the mark. lol


I don't think it is good to have them too low either. When this gear was conceived 50-60 years ago they used regular cables. Depends on your gear and what sound you are looking for and the total length of cables in your rig.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> I don't think it is good to have them too low either. When this gear was conceived 50-60 years ago they used regular cables. Depends on your gear and what sound you are looking for and the total length of cables in your rig.


I find I get a really nice clear and balanced tone with a combo of George L's for the pedal interconnects, Bullet cable from guitar to board and Elixir cable from board to amp. I"ve done numerous comparos between running my board (7-8 high quality pedals) and straight in with my Bullet cable and the difference is minor if any in my experience. Now there's quite a big difference between my Bullet Cable, my Elixir Cable and an old Monster Cable I have when comparing them back to back. The Elixir is BY FAR the brightest which isn't always what I when with my amp since it's already a fairly bright amp. (Matchless Chieftain)


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

well for what it's worth, low capacitance is a good thing but IMHO it's not king. Like you said, in the old days the cables were nothing special and those are the tones everyone is chasing for the most part.


----------

